# Major Ich On My New Piranha



## Piranha-Freak101

My unknown piranha has a huge white patch on his body picture would be hard to see i think its major ICH can anyone post a pic of ich so that i can compare and better explain


----------



## FEEFA

Ich is when the fish has white salt salt sized/like spotts on its body.

Big white patch could be ammonia burn or heater burn or something


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

I think it could be from me taken pictures last nite i may have rubbed his slime coat off, could that be?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

No rubbing off the slime coat does no physical damage right away.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Ich

Ich looks like salt on a fish. White patch could be something like a fungus. Ammonia burn is dark.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Then it cant be amonia burn cuase its white.. It kinda looks like peeling skin type spot


----------



## FEEFA

Why do you a;lways remove the fish to take pics, pics look better when the fish is in the tank and it doesnt stress the fish out


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

FEEFA said:


> Why do you a;lways remove the fish to take pics, pics look better when the fish is in the tank and it doesnt stress the fish out


Im pretty sure he has no lights on the tank. And he wanted a picture for an ID.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

WOW does everyone but zanni not understand what i do, thanks zanni for clarifying AGAIN... Back to topic it kinda looks like skin peeling on a fish


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

What do you got your temp at right now? You can add some salt and it should heal. Just keep the water clean.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Temp is 80 water is clean but ill do another waterchange and i added alot of aquarium salt last nite


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Be careful you don't want to make it a SW tank lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Ahahaha ik not that much lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

the first ones i made dark so that you can see the white fungus looking stuff


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Looks like heater burn to me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

no trust me its not a heater burn hes NEVER near it in his tank, and he has it on both sides it more fuzzy and fungus looking then burn he has a little on his mouth too


----------



## maknwar

can you tell if it is spreading or not?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

not realy but i can tell its affecting him because he won eat, and hes not swimming with full power


----------



## maknwar

If it were me, I would try to see if it was spreading or healing before adding any meds. Add some salt like johnny Z said and see what it looks like in a day or two. If it gets worse, add a fungus/parasite med and it should fix it up.

also, leave the fish alone so you know its not anything your doing that could affect it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

its not hes had the same size spots for two days although the fungus does look like its getting thicker


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

bump^^^


----------



## Dolphinswin

why not test your water?


----------



## PhantastickFish

what are you prams? you said its clean but what are they?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Already did its in water chem


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Thats not ich...it looks like it might be ammonia burn in shipping. Happens all the time. What you dont want to do is change your water paramiters too fast. If you add salt...do it slowly. Make sure he is aclimated to the water...and let him settle in....before you start dosing. These guys can easily live through damage to their skin...but you dont want to make drastic changes that can effect their gills and internal parts. Relax and let the little guy settle in. You said you water is good....that damage to his body is nothing....but if you start panicking and messing with his water too quickly it will shock him and then you are in trouble.


----------

